
Would You Pay $7,500 to Educate Your Kid Like Elon Musk’s? - aaronbrethorst
https://www.thedailybeast.com/would-you-pay-dollar7500-to-educate-your-kid-like-elon-musks
======
Barrin92
> _“I don’t bemoan Elon Musk doing this kind of work,” added Vasquez Heilig.
> “I just wish he would have chosen instead to partner with Oakland or Alum
> Rock, a school district that serves low income students in Silicon Valley.
> There are a lot of equity concerns in the STEM field and he [had] a real
> opportunity to make what he was doing a public good, rather than a private
> good only certain people can access.”_

Well it's in line with everything he does. If his fans think they're going to
Mars they're going to be disappointed. Schools for the super-wealthy with a
questionable curriculum, a bullet proof truck for civilians, fleeing from
earth because of the evil AIs and collapse, I'm not exactly sure why people
think Musk is inspiring some utopian vision given how dystopian this stuff
is.I always got the same vibes from Andrew Yang and I don't think it's
accidental that there's apparently so many young men on the internet who are
obsessed with both. (the robots are going to replace all of us, just take your
UBI and we'll move the cities up the mountains instead of fighting climate
change etc)

I haven't seen it talked about much but there is a strange combination of
extreme nihilism with superficial techno-optimism on top that's kind of scary
in many ways, and very popular among the 'tech elites'.

------
HenryKissinger
> Drawing on Musk’s interests, the innovative curriculum had no language,
> music, or sports lessons, but students would work on complex projects, such
> as building battling robots, discussing nuclear politics, and planning how
> to defeat evil AIs.

------
Answerawake
So the school's application is to watch the video on their website titled "The
Lake Conundrum" and give a response to the question asked.

[https://astranova.org/aaol](https://astranova.org/aaol)

I was wondering if anyone here would be up for watching the two minute video
and giving their thoughts to the question asked at the end?

A tiny summary of the video is that it is about a hypothetical company that is
polluting a lake and then tries to whitewash it to the town that lives near
the lake. Seems like a "tragedy of the commons" type discussion.

------
IXxXI
$7,500 is dirt cheap in comparison with state run public schools in the united
states which sometimes boast per student costs rivaling harvard tuition.

------
jjeaff
Yuck. The world needs more people like Elon Musk. It does not need "all the
people" like Elon Musk.

